#ubuntu-eg 2011-08-31
<boody> sal5eeer :D
<sarhan> hello boody !
<sarhan> EgyParadox: salut :)
#ubuntu-eg 2011-09-01
<monkeyWire> hello
<monkeyWire> anyone here know where the meeting is to be conducted
<monkeyWire> ??
<monkeyWire> nevermind
<monkeyWire> got it already
<monkeyWire> just in case you want to know
<monkeyWire> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/venues/Egypt/561/detail/
<DelphiWorld> Salam
<DelphiWorld> hey seif
#ubuntu-eg 2011-09-02
<thelinuxer> hi seif
<seif> hello
<seif> hi thelinuxer
<thelinuxer> seif: i need a little help with package building :)
<thelinuxer> can u help me out ? plz ..
<EgyParadox> ahsam
<EgyParadox> :D
<ahsam> hello all
<MohamedYousof> اهلا بيكم جميعا
<ahsam> just want to know the problem of working with wine over ubuntu
<ahsam> and run windows application
<EgyParadox> Welcome
<MohamedYousof> wine lesa beda2y l7d now
<MohamedYousof> msh kol el programs supported
<EgyParadox> enta 3ayez teshaghal eh belzabt?
<ahsam> my special windows application like winap and games
<MohamedYousof> winamp has alteranatives kteer
<ahsam> tayeb wel games
<MohamedYousof> la el games leha 7aleen
<MohamedYousof> 1- enk tshof badayl in ubuntu
<MohamedYousof> y3ny games zyha
<MohamedYousof> 2- enk tnzl nos5t windows 3shan el games
<MohamedYousof> bs 3la fekra
<MohamedYousof> fi games kteer on ubuntu gamda
<ahsam> eh el alternative for fifia
<MohamedYousof> search wenta tla2y
<ahsam> ah
<ahsam> ok
<EgyParadox> thelinuxer
<thelinuxer> EgyParadox: aiwan
<EgyParadox> elnet kwayes?
<EgyParadox> :D
<thelinuxer> ma3rafsh
<thelinuxer> lesa ya doobak fate7
<EgyParadox> tayeb
<EgyParadox> ana 3amalt add tab 3ala elpage
<EgyParadox> 3ashan elnas techat ma3ana 3ala elirc
<thelinuxer> checking
<thelinuxer> gr8
<EgyParadox> fee nas gat fe3lan bas kont masghool
<EgyParadox> ana nazel delwa2ti
<EgyParadox> yala salam
<thelinuxer> salam
<iahvector> seif, we're here, if any one needed anything with zietgeist we'll pass him on to you.
<seif> all good
<ashams> Sorry guys
<ashams> vodafone ate my credit twice :(
<ashams> thelinuxer: Thanks for reminding
<thelinuxer> where r u dude ?
<thelinuxer> ashams: where r u dude ?
<ashams> I had no connection since yesterday!
<ashams> I'm home
<ashams> thelinuxer: How many ppl are they?
<ashams> thelinuxer: there
<thelinuxer> 9
<ashams> thelinuxer: Great :D
<ashams> thelinuxer: all work on Translation
<ashams> ?
<thelinuxer> most people r working on translation
<thelinuxer> i am trying to build a package, but I facing difficulties :D
<ashams> thelinuxer: what pkg?
<thelinuxer> omar wanted to get involved in zeitgeist but he is facing problems after the upgrade
<thelinuxer> a package for my guitar effect pedal
<thelinuxer> called gdigi
<seif> yo
<seif> who is omar
<seif> ?
<ashams> thelinuxer: Hey, why didn't you went with your Guitar
<seif> nick?
<ashams> seif: not here, I think
<thelinuxer> seif: EgyParadox
<ashams> seif: Howdy :)
<seif> hey guys
<ashams> thelinuxer: Why, in your opinion, ppl don't engage into bugs action?
<ashams> thelinuxer: I mean, triagging, fixing, packaging, etc....
<thelinuxer> i guess because it's much harder
<thelinuxer> people report bugs in a sec but it takes a day or more to fix them :D
<thelinuxer> hi seif
<seif> are you phsyically located in the smae place
<seif> ?
<TheNightPhoenix>  hi seif
<seif> hello
<TheNightPhoenix> can u guid me to work in zeitgiest
<seif> TheNightPhoenix, sure thing
<seif> u want to work on the stuff being shipped with oneirick or the stuff for oneirick+1
<seif> s/oneirick/oneiric
<TheNightPhoenix> any thing im just in for the global jam
<TheNightPhoenix> beware im a noob :D in bug reporting and that stuff
<seif> r u familiar with python coding
<seif> all i can offer is howto fix code
<TheNightPhoenix> yup
<TheNightPhoenix> im familiar with python
<seif> https://bugs.launchpad.net/zeitgeist/
<seif> have a look
<seif> TheNightPhoenix, what you can do is follow up with the team how the status of the bugs is
<TheNightPhoenix> ok
#ubuntu-eg 2011-09-03
<Mohamed> السلام عليكم
<sarhan> hello guys
<DelphiWorld> Salam
<DelphiWorld> hi psychicist__
<psychicist__> hi DelphiWorld
<elacheche_anis> ping a3Dman
<seif> guys
<seif> any1 ready to fix https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=658107
<lubotu3> Gnome bug 658107 in general "GDateTime alternate number formats are a bit broken" [Normal,New]
<elacheche_anis> ping seif
<fanpagetest> Menopia: hi
#ubuntu-eg 2011-09-04
<andrew_> hi
<thelinuxer> hi andrew_
<andrew_> finally found someone to chat with about ubuntu
<thelinuxer> andrew_: :)
<thelinuxer> so ... tell me about ur problem .. and I will try to fix it isA
<andrew_> simple problem i think
<andrew_> i want to install photoshop in ubuntu
<thelinuxer> simple indeed :D
<andrew_> :D
<thelinuxer> tayeb please install something called playonlinux from the software center
<thelinuxer> this thing makes it really easy to install windows based software on linux
<andrew_> hwa momken ysh3'alo asl fe nas 2aloly eno le  el games
<thelinuxer> la2 mesh lel games bas
<andrew_> ana grabt wine bas useless
<thelinuxer> wine needs tweeking
<thelinuxer> and what works on a certain version won't work on another
<thelinuxer> that's y a project like playonlinux exists
<andrew_> koes ana hastab el "playonlinux" now
<thelinuxer> to apply the tweaks and choose the correct wine version
<thelinuxer> ok ping me when u come back
<andrew_> momken so2al tany r5m shwaya
<andrew_> :)
<thelinuxer> by ping me, i mean mention me in your message
<thelinuxer> shoot ...
<andrew_> i want to learn the terminal commands
<andrew_> can't find any useful videos or books
<andrew_> i have eBook but its about 1000 page
<andrew_> i want something fast ;)
<thelinuxer> ok fast means u'll learn the basics
<thelinuxer> then u'll take it from there
<thelinuxer> use the shell every day and u'll gain experience
<thelinuxer> i studied books on shell scripting but i forgot most of it because i don't use these commands
<thelinuxer> check this out http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Bash-Prog-Intro-HOWTO.html
<andrew_> i just need the basics like how to make files and how to change the permision and so on
<thelinuxer> you don't have to study it all
<thelinuxer> oh sorry
<thelinuxer> i thought u wanted to do shell scripting
<andrew_> no problem i am very weak at english :(
<thelinuxer> no, it was me who got u wrong
<thelinuxer> check this out
<thelinuxer> http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/cli.html
<andrew_> thanks
<thelinuxer> yw
<thelinuxer> ping me after u install playonlinux
<andrew_> suree
<andrew_> why you don't have your own blog or website
<andrew_> you know fan page is just not enouph
<thelinuxer> our website is currently under development
<andrew_> i can help if you want i am php developer
<thelinuxer> if u want to help then join the team
<thelinuxer> subscribe to the mailing list
<thelinuxer> and introduce urself
<thelinuxer> check this join
<thelinuxer> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EgyptTeam/Become%20A%20Member
<andrew_> i will now
<thelinuxer> kool
<thelinuxer> don't forget to check the team structure at the end of the page
<andrew_> ok
<thelinuxer> hey elacheche_anis welcome back :)
<elacheche_anis> hey thelinuxer :D
<elacheche_anis> what's up?
<thelinuxer> el7amdulelal everything is fine ... how was eid at ur side ?
<elacheche_anis> It's ok :D just very tired because of the UGJ :D
<thelinuxer> how was it ?
<elacheche_anis> For me it was awesome :D I'm in the UGj right now :D there is a packaging session :D
<thelinuxer> elacheche_anis: sorry i was away
<thelinuxer> that's cool dude
<thelinuxer> i packaged my first deb last friday
<thelinuxer> yala i will leave u to the session now
<thelinuxer> salam
<elacheche_anis> never mind ;) yeh it's coooool :D
<elacheche_anis> ok, :D see you later :)
<EgyParadox> mohammedalieng
<EgyParadox> :D
<thelinuxer> EgyParadox: 7ala2lak we meshy :D
<EgyParadox> 3ady
<elacheche_anis> loooooooool
<ashams> EgyParadox: :P
<EgyParadox> met3awed 3ala keda
<EgyParadox> :D
<elacheche_anis> what's up guys :)
<ashams> elacheche_anis: gr8
<elacheche_anis> :D
<thelinuxer> :D
<EgyParadox> ento delwa2ti shaghaleen 3ala eh?
 * ashams is watching Shakira: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pRpeEdMmmQ0
<thelinuxer> ashams: dude this is not appropriate in a room full of geeks
<ashams> thelinuxer: Shakira is appropriate anywhere
<ashams> thelinuxer: :P
<thelinuxer> ashams: :)
<ashams> elacheche_anis: Are u involved in development?
<ashams> Seems that elacheche_anis is still watching the vid :)
<thelinuxer> he's actually busy in the UGJ
<ashams> You still gathering?
<ashams> is he from alex?
<thelinuxer> elacheche_anis is from Tunis
<EgyParadox> no hes from ubuntu-tn
<ashams> elacheche_anis: OH! HI
<ashams> EgyParadox: thnx
<ashams> thelinuxer: thnx
<ashams> thelinuxer: what you think about changing the Owner? You know I don't like 1 line erplies :P
<ashams> replies*
<thelinuxer> actually this topic is a little bit sensitive
<thelinuxer> i am having mixed feelings about it
<thelinuxer> i was hoping that people would reply to this but no one actually did
<ashams> Definitely, I hesitated to send it for ~4 months now
<thelinuxer> i guess we can check/ask what the owner can do
<thelinuxer> and what it represents
<thelinuxer> and then decide to change it
<thelinuxer> or not
<EgyParadox> what owner?
<elacheche_anis> back, sorry for the late XD
<ashams> but openness should be the best choice
<thelinuxer> elacheche_anis: hi :) np
<elacheche_anis> ashams, I don't like shakira videos :p XD
<thelinuxer> openness ? don't know how is that relevant ?
<elacheche_anis> We finish the packaging session, and we have a pause right know EgyParadox
<EgyParadox> :D
<ashams> thelinuxer: I think I should open a question @ ubuntu-community project, to clear everybody's side
<elacheche_anis> thelinuxer, I'm feom M'saken not Tunis :p ;) :D (Tunis is the capital)
<thelinuxer> elacheche_anis: sorry for the confusion
<EgyParadox> masaken elashraf?
<EgyParadox> :D
<thelinuxer> ashams: please do that
<elacheche_anis> yes EgyParadox مساكن اﻷشراف How do you know this information??
<EgyParadox> :D
<elacheche_anis> :D
<ashams> thelinuxer: I wished to receive open replies from other team members too
<thelinuxer> ashams: try pinging them again on the mailing list
<thelinuxer> and pointing out how this is important
<thelinuxer> but we need to know for sure that it is important :)
<ashams> thelinuxer: I'll prepare a good reply, I hope some1 reply this time
<ashams> elacheche_anis: Do you like Michel Jackson?
<ashams> Michael*
<thelinuxer> ashams: sorry got disconnected
<ashams> thelinuxer: Vodafone too? :P
<thelinuxer> nope, just plain old bad IT guys :D
<elacheche_anis> yes ashams I like MJ
 * elacheche_anis BRB
 * ashams brb too
 * ashams is back
<elacheche_anis> welcome back ashams
<ashams> elacheche_anis: You know, maybe one day I'll be visiting Tunisia, right to the spot when Mohammed El Bo #ezeizi burned himself
<ashams> where*
<ashams> elacheche_anis: he was the spark of all of this
<elacheche_anis> Welcome at any time :)
<ashams> :D
<ashams> Menopia: Hi
<Menopia> ashams, Hiiiiiiiiii
<Menopia> :D
<ashams> I need your opinion on this: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-eg/2011-September/003791.html
<Menopia> k thwany
<ashams> Menopia: Thanks :D
<Menopia> ah mowafka :D
<Menopia> el mafrod yeb2a one admin
<Menopia> thelinuxer, bs :D
<thelinuxer> Menopia: thanks but i don't think this is true
<Menopia> thelinuxer, leh?
<thelinuxer> isA keda 7a3mel feeko zay mobarak :D
<thelinuxer> 30 years ahead 3arfeen men el admin :D
<Menopia> looool :D
<thelinuxer> i really think a committee is the way to go
<thelinuxer> and have periodic elections
<Menopia> bs 3ady momken yeb2a fe admins tanyen ba3d kda
<thelinuxer> elacheche_anis: there is a committee for ubuntu-tn, right ?
<thelinuxer> Menopia: momken tab2an
<thelinuxer> tab3an*
<Menopia> thelinuxer, a7san bardo .. bs heya heya .. thelinuxer ektsaaa7 :D
<thelinuxer> bas i guess we need to change the way we think about managing the community
<thelinuxer> loool
<ashams> thelinuxer: Any way Tahrir is ready :)
<thelinuxer> teslam ya basha
<thelinuxer> ha2ow!
<thelinuxer> ma 7'ado el saneya :D
<Menopia> looool
<ashams>  El Saneya will be our top priority on 9/9
<thelinuxer> EL SENEYA BETA3TY WE MESH 7ASMA7LKO TA7'DOOHA !!
<ashams> You should Admin @ SCAF too
<ashams> be*
<thelinuxer> looooooooool
<thelinuxer> da law ana el admin fel SCAF konto zamanko edala3to ...
<thelinuxer> shams leeh el itesalat
<thelinuxer> wazery el ta3leem el 3aly
<thelinuxer> anas el tegara el 7'aregeya
<thelinuxer> a7la tazbeet
<Menopia> howa el IRC meeting el gaay emta?
<Menopia> thelinuxer, looooooooool
<thelinuxer> next meeting will be isA friday 16th
<thelinuxer> not sure IRC wala personal meeting
<Menopia> el mafrdo yeb2a el main topic el approval application
<Menopia> fe ra2yee ya3ny
<thelinuxer> sa7ee7 fakarteny
<thelinuxer> ashams: ya wiki admin :D
<thelinuxer> we need a small favor
<ashams> thelinuxer: yes ya man
<ashams> thelinuxer: go ahead
<thelinuxer> can u create the team reports page ?
<thelinuxer> it's simply a collection of what we did in a certain month
<thelinuxer> really really simple
<ashams> thelinuxer: OK, nice Idea
<thelinuxer> it's not my idead
<thelinuxer> idea*
<thelinuxer> it's something official
<thelinuxer> check the locos wiki
<thelinuxer> brb
<thelinuxer> here it si
<thelinuxer> is*\
<thelinuxer> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BuildingCommunity/TeamReporting
<thelinuxer> ashams: example https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrishTeam/TeamReports
<ashams> lovely
 * ashams is working
<thelinuxer> ashams:  cool dude :)
<thelinuxer> Menopia: dude if u want us to talk about approval
<thelinuxer> here are the steps i think we should do
<thelinuxer> first we need to create the application
<thelinuxer> write down everything
<thelinuxer> and ask people on the mailing list to review it
<thelinuxer> discussing this in a meeting is really time consuming
<Menopia> ah
<elacheche_anis> back, thelinuxer what are you talking about?? what committee
<elacheche_anis> ?
<thelinuxer> may be when we are done we can meet to discuss it evern more
<thelinuxer> elacheche_anis: i found this grp on launchpad called ubuntu-tn committee or something
<thelinuxer> Menopia: check this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EgyptTeam/ApprovalApplication
<elacheche_anis> oh yes, the CM(committee management).. For now we have not a MC, we change the structure of the teams, we have a new team called coordination team.. We want to do a new startup for our loco :D
<Menopia> but is is very old, just to make an idea of what approval applications should look like
<thelinuxer> elacheche_anis: that's gr8
<Menopia> btw I read it one year ago :)
<thelinuxer> i was mentioning this because i was meeting resistance when i talked about for this for our loco
<thelinuxer> Menopia: can u restructure it ?
<thelinuxer> and make it pretty like u always do :D
<Menopia> bt7rgny dayman kda :D
<Menopia> sa7e7 howa fe Qt session el esbo3 dah?
<Menopia> thelinuxer,
<thelinuxer> isA
<thelinuxer> Menopia: 7ateshta3'al 3ala el application ?
<Menopia> ah
<Menopia> ana kman ha7ot el insights bta3t el face :D
<thelinuxer> Menopia: tab3an, tab please copy this application. And work on the new copy or something
<thelinuxer> backup ya3ny
<Menopia> OK
<EgyParadox> The only approved Arab teams are ubuntu-tn and ubuntu morrocco
<thelinuxer> EgyParadox: yeah it's a pitty
<ashams> EgyParadox: you'll be adding ubuntu-eg soon isA
<ashams> Event: Wisconsin LoCo is running an IRC Bug Jam, Sunday 1700 UTC (four hours from now), #ubuntu-us-wi. Great training opportunity for people new to bugs.
<ashams> Event: sorry it's just half an hour from now :D
<ashams> Menopia: Hi, I need your opinion on this msg: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-eg/2011-September/003791.html
<ashams> EgyParadox: Hi, I need your opinion on this msg: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-eg/2011-September/003791.html
<ashams> seif: Hi, I need your opinion on this msg: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-eg/2011-September/003791.html
<EgyParadox> ashams: Fee 7aga ye2dar ne3melha e7na mane2darsh?
<Menopia> ashams, tany :D
<ashams> EgyParadox: Menopia Bet7'afo?
<EgyParadox> ye2dar ye3melha
<EgyParadox> ka authroitu
<EgyParadox> authority*
<Menopia> ashams, msh fahem
<ashams> Menopia: EgyParadox I just need your opinion
<EgyParadox> ana ra2yee eno law 3ando solta e7na ma3andenash tab3an lazem tekalemhom
<ashams> EgyParadox: Menopia I need support on that msg so I can attach to a support request from Community Council
<Menopia> mana 2olto el sob7 .. ana wazery ya3m :D
<EgyParadox> bas delwa2ti elteam managed by toulan/mzaian
<EgyParadox> on launchpad dol eladmins
<Menopia> ashams, t2sod a3ml reply 3al message sa7?
<ashams> Menopia: Aywa ya 3am :D
<Menopia> ah asef ana hayest showya :D
<ashams> Menopia: np, Ana met3awwed 3ala keda mennak o.o
<ashams> EgyParadox: So.....
<Menopia> looooooool :D
<EgyParadox> asdi
<Menopia> ashams, ana ha2om akol w agy a3ml reply
<ashams> Menopia: Bel hana wel Shefa ya seidi
<ashams> Menopia: 3andoko akl eih?
<ashams> Menopia: Eb2a Eftekrana Be 2i 7aga
<ashams> EgyParadox: What's your opinion on that Ownership thing?
<EgyParadox> mana oltelak dah ra2yee
<EgyParadox> law howa lee privileges e7na ma3endenash
<EgyParadox> bas
<ashams> EgyParadox: I'm not asking you to do it, I just need to know if you agree or not?
<ashams> EgyParadox: as a normal member
<EgyParadox> I agree law 7aye3melena mashakel eno maslan mesh 7ane2dar ne3mel ay 7aga ela law elcreator wafe2
<EgyParadox> ana mesh 3aref law fee 7aga zay keda
<ashams> EgyParadox: we can do whatever we want evn if current/active Admins denied
<ashams> EgyParadox: This is not the cause
<ashams> EgyParadox: It's about the existance of some always-absent admin
<EgyParadox> mashy
<ashams> EgyParadox: The whole issue is about, assigning jobs to whom is qualified enough, and de-assigning whom ever goes inactive
<ashams> EgyParadox: Just for preserving team's health
<EgyParadox> tab ento 7awelto tewsalolo?
<ashams> EgyParadox: It's not needed, why?, because if he didn't read the msg from the mailing list, then he's inactive enough to be de-administized
<EgyParadox> hmm
<Menopia> ashams, t2omor .. hab3atlak shoywa fe mail :P
<ashams> Menopia: 3ala Allah teb3at la7ma;)
<Menopia> 5arof b7alow 3shanak bs :D
<Menopia> ashams, done
<Menopia> lesa EgyParadox :D
<ashams> Menopia: Thanks :D
<EgyParadox> lwsa eh?
<EgyParadox> lesa eh*
<seif> ashams, i can contact karim fayez
<ashams> EgyParadox: Thanks :D
<ashams> seif: How, by phone?
<seif> yeah
<seif> i think i have his number
<seif> if not i have him on msn too
<EgyParadox> i mean authority not privleges*
<ashams> seif: This would be great idea, but I think you're the one who should call him
<ashams> seif: It would be sensitive for any of us ;)
<ashams> seif: Hi, still there?
<seif> pyeah
<seif> i did not call yet
<seif> will look inot that tomorrow
<seif> have other stuff i am busy with atm
<seif> sorry
<ashams> seif: Ok, bye
#ubuntu-eg 2012-08-27
<MohamedAlaa98> join the convesation on #ubuntu-classroom type /join #ubuntu-calssroom
<MohamedAlaa98> join the conversation at #ubuntu-classroom
#ubuntu-eg 2012-08-28
<Ghost_Boy> How to join , is it through launchpad only .. ?!
<xnixan> Hi
<thelinuxer1> xnixan: hi
<xnixan> thelinuxer1: :)
<thelinuxer1> xnixan: can u hold on for a second ?
<xnixan> thelinuxer1: sure!
<thelinuxer> xnixan: back
<thelinuxer> how can I help you :) ?
<xnixan> i was searching facebook for ubuntu-eg, but the group page
<xnixan> thelinuxer: is it the same group?
<thelinuxer> here it is https://www.facebook.com/groups/ubuntueg
<thelinuxer> yes
<xnixan> thelinuxer: thanks :)
<thelinuxer> we have several channels and they are all listed on our wiki pages
<thelinuxer> xnixan: ur welcome :)
<xnixan> thelinuxer: so happy to see Linux community become this mature shape :)
<thelinuxer> xnixan: thanks man :D
<thelinuxer> y don't u join us ?
<xnixan> thelinuxer: i just did :)
<xnixan> and you are most welcome :)
<thelinuxer> xnixan: not just the facebook group
<xnixan> thelinuxer: ?
<thelinuxer> also join our mailing list as it is the main channel for the team communication
<thelinuxer> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-eg
<xnixan> thelinuxer: very well
<xnixan> thelinuxer: you are doing good job man :)
<thelinuxer> xnixan: thanks man, just trying to do something and the team is full of great guys/gals if u ask me :)
<xnixan> thelinuxer: i am sure that you are doing a great job, i remember distributing mandrake in Alexandria 2003/2004, there was less than 50 linux users back then :D
<thelinuxer> xnixan: days are different now ;)
<xnixan> :)
<a_Sultan> hi guys
<MohamedAlaa98> hi a_Sultan
<MohamedAlaa98> :)
<a_Sultan> we do have a meeting today am I right?
<MohamedAlaa98> dunno :-/
<a_Sultan> :)
<MohamedAlaa98> Who told you that?
<a_Sultan> I'm so lost these days having like a billion thing to do
<a_Sultan> maybe I'm just loosing it :D
<MohamedAlaa98> lol :D
<MohamedAlaa98> sorry was away
<a_Sultan> :)
<MohamedAlaa98> a_Sultan: What do you think about announcing an irc meeting before the ubuntu 12.10 release date?
<a_Sultan> that would be nice idea but not alot would attend I think
<a_Sultan> IRC is not that familiar for everyone
<a_Sultan> we will be needing a real meeting tho to see about the release party
<MohamedAlaa98> we should create a document in ubuntu-eg fb group that lets people know what is IRC and how to create a nickname on irc.
<MohamedAlaa98> cool
<a_Sultan> can you do that and sorry for the weired delay :)
#ubuntu-eg 2012-08-29
 * os__ is away: هلق راجع
 * os__ is back (gone 00:03:41)
 * os__ is away: I'm busy
 * os__ is away: هههههه
 * os__ is away: I'm busy
 * os__ is away: I'm busy
 * os__ is back (gone 00:00:06)
 * os__ is away: عم أشطف
 * os__ is back (gone 01:09:59)
<thelinuxer> os__: please stop the automatic messages
<os__> OH ! SORRY
<thelinuxer> os__: np :)
#ubuntu-eg 2012-09-01
<abdelrahman> انا من رايي نخليه للشات و للسبورت  ولا ايه يا شباب
#ubuntu-eg 2012-09-02
<MohamedAlaa98> Hey Guys :) who's here?
<thelinuxer> MohamedAlaa98: hey man :)
<MohamedAlaa98> Should we start the meeting about EED now?
<thelinuxer> what meeting ?
<thelinuxer> I don't know about any meetings :)
<MohamedAlaa98> I suggested to make a meeting after finishing the EED
<thelinuxer> and did anyone respond ?
<MohamedAlaa98> Only Wafi Almasry
<thelinuxer> and what were you going to discuss in this meeting ?
<MohamedAlaa98> discuss about what happened in the EED today
<thelinuxer> you want to report back what happened ?
<MohamedAlaa98> Nope :) just discuss :)
<thelinuxer> were there any issues today ?
<MohamedAlaa98> Dunno, I haven't attended
<thelinuxer> ok ..
<thelinuxer> I thought u were there
<MohamedAlaa98> I'm not in egypt :)
<MohamedAlaa98> LOL
<thelinuxer> so u want to know what happened ?
<MohamedAlaa98> exactly :)
<thelinuxer> yeah I thought you came for a vacation or something
<thelinuxer> ok this is not a discussion awi
<thelinuxer> you want someone to write a report so you can read it
<MohamedAlaa98> me and Wafi
<MohamedAlaa98> something like that :)
<thelinuxer> anyways
<thelinuxer> I guess a request for a report on the mailing list will do
<thelinuxer> I myself wasn't in the event
<thelinuxer> and no one in this channel was there him/herself
<thelinuxer> so asking for a report is the best way I see IMHO
<MohamedAlaa98> I'll ask Anas Emad to join now :)
<MohamedAlaa98> and the attenders
<MohamedAlaa98> all the attenders
<thelinuxer> ok np
<thelinuxer> I myself will be gone in 15 mins keda
<MohamedAlaa98> np tyt :)
<MohamedAlaa98> Hello A_Sultan :)
<A_Sultan> hi
<MohamedAlaa98> Did you attend the EED?
<A_Sultan> I didn't go to EED  today but will be there tomorrow
<A_Sultan> I was supposed to go today but I couldn't :(
<MohamedAlaa98> Did you attend the EED?
<A_Sultan> you mean last year?
<MohamedAlaa98> np :0
<MohamedAlaa98> *:)
<MohamedAlaa98> sorry bad internet connection :)
<mostafa_> عندى نا كمان
<mostafa_> الانترنت ف مصر زباله
<MohamedAlaa98> repeated the question
<A_Sultan> lol bad internet better than no internet :D
<MohamedAlaa98> :D
<MohamedAlaa98> A_Sultan +1
<mostafa_> عايزين تعرفو ايه عن اليوم
<A_Sultan> everything :D
<mostafa_> نبدأ بالايجابيات
<A_Sultan> :)
<mostafa_> اول حاجه  انس كان حاطط اهداف لليوم غير اننا نعرف الناس ع اوبنتو
<mostafa_> ودا عجبنى جدا
<MohamedAlaa98> Go ahead!
<mostafa_> اول هدف اننا نتعرف على بعضص ف الواقع مش مجرد الجروب وبس
<mostafa_> تانى هدف اننا نستفيد من خبرات بعض
<mostafa_> تالت هدف اننا نعرف الناس بالبرمجيات الحره
<mostafa_> وبعديييييييييييين نعرفهم عن اوبنتو
<MohamedAlaa98> ..
<MohamedAlaa98> جميل
<MohamedAlaa98> وبعدين؟
<mostafa_> اهم حاجه المشاريع اللى هناك
<mostafa_> احنا  ف اول اليوم كنا محبطيييين
<mostafa_> الورق اتأخر ف المطبعه
<mostafa_> وكان عددنا قليل
<mostafa_> لكن اخدنا جوله نشوف المشاريع اللى شغاله ع الاوبن سورس
<mostafa_> بصراحه كانو حوالى 5 مشاريع
<MohamedAlaa98> ما هم؟
<mostafa_> الاول كان طبى
<MohamedAlaa98> والتاني؟
<mostafa_> يعنى يستخدم ف المستشفيات بالنسبه لارشفه البيانات والتعامل مع الموظفين والممرضات
<MohamedAlaa98> جميل
<mostafa_> هو فى تفاصيل كتيير بس انا نسيييييت
<MohamedAlaa98> هو مفيش حد هنا غيرنا هنا ولا ايه؟
<MohamedAlaa98> لحقت :)
<mostafa_> اهم مششروع بقى واللى كلنا كنا فرحنين بيه جدا
<mostafa_> هو مشرروووووع
<MohamedAlaa98> تاراراراراراااااااااا
<mostafa_> المهندسه / حنان
<mostafa_> من الاردن
<MohamedAlaa98> سمعت عنه
<MohamedAlaa98> عالجروب
<MohamedAlaa98> ايه هو بقى؟
<mostafa_> عامله توزيعه فيها كل الادوات والبرامج اللى ممكن يحتجها الطالب فى الكليه او المدرسه
<MohamedAlaa98> اسمها ايه؟
<mostafa_> واسمها ju buntu
<MohamedAlaa98> :) امممممم جميل جدا
<MohamedAlaa98> ايه بقى السلبيات اللي حصلت؟
<mostafa_> الورق اتأخر
<MohamedAlaa98> بس؟
<mostafa_> تقريبا وصل الساعه 2
<MohamedAlaa98> كويس انها جت على قد كده :)
<mostafa_> وكان عددنا قليل بالنسبه للجروب فيه العدد دا كله
<mostafa_> ربنا يسهل انا هحاول اظبط ايفنت ف جامعه حلوان قرييب عازين العدد يزيد ان شاء الله
<Elasedk> :(
<Elasedk> :)
<elsadek> :)
<Guest42502> السلام عليكم :)
<os__> وعليكم اللسلام ورحمة الله
<Guest42502> حد هيجي بكرة (تانى يوم فى يوم الهنسة المصرى ) اليوم انهاردة كان كويس جدا واتعرفنا على ناس جميلة وكلمنا كذا واحد وخخدو مننا النسخة :D
<Guest42502> ياريت حد يشارك اليوم ده هيبقى جميل جدا :)
<os__> Guest42502: آسف لكنني في سوريا الآن
<os__> اعملوه في سوريا XD
<Guest42502> هههههه ان شاء الله لما نخلص على مصر الاول قصدى نخلص من مصر xD :)
<os__> خخخخخخخخ!
#ubuntu-eg 2014-08-29
<kailash> hello
